# ACPI problem

## svatoboj

I'm suffering few weeks with sound problem and now I'm almost certain it has something to do with acpi and irq handling.

I have laptop ACER Aspire 5672WLMi with HDA Intel audio card and there problems begin.

Sound works somehow, but whenever I try use DVD drive and try to insert DVD sound just vanishes, same apply when CPU fan start to cool down CPU. So conclusion is that it is interrupt driven and therefore I suspect irq handling or acpi ( which is used to irq handling ). After that all applications continue to work, but with no sound at all. 

I'm almost desperate as I had tryied almost every possible setup in kernel config - disabled irq balancing in kernel, acpi debud, changed preemtible setup and so on, beside it I turned debug on in ALSA. I also evaluated to turn kernel debug on, but it might to produce tons of irrelevant infos.

So my question is, whether is any other possibility to prove my suspection. Is there any possibility to change acpi behavior as need it for battery life management. 

Here is dmesg output:

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6af0

On node 0 totalpages: 261760

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32384 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6a20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3fe8e9da

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x3fe98e20

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x3fe98e94

ACPI: HPET (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x3fe98efc

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x3fe98f34

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3fe98f70

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x3fe98fd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x3fe8ea1a

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 MSFT 0x02000002) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: 2 duplicate APIC table ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 pci=assign-busses,routeirq

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c03fb000 soft=c03f9000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1034092k/1047040k available (2034k kernel code, 12392k reserved, 772k data, 196k init, 129536k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000 (virtual 0xf8800000), IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Using HPET for base-timer

Using HPET for gettimeofday

Detected 1666.801 MHz processor.

Using hpet for high-res timesource

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3338.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=16694414)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c189 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

 tbxface-0109 [02] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0006) - 1172 Objects with 79 Devices 265 Methods 27 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 13 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c042c1b0

evxfevnt-0091 [03] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz stepping 08

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c03fc000 soft=c03fa000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3333.63 BogoMIPS (lpj=16668178)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c189 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz stepping 08

Total of 2 processors activated (6672.51 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=10000

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

evgpeblk-0941 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1037 [05] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 8 Wake, Enabled 5 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:......................................................................................................................................

Initialized 27/27 Regions 40/40 Fields 47/47 Buffers 20/32 Packages (1194 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:....................................................................................

84 Devices found - executed 2 _STA, 4 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [8086/27a0] 000600 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:01.0 [8086/27a1] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1b.0 [8086/27d8] 000403 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.0 [8086/27d0] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.1 [8086/27d2] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.2 [8086/27d4] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.3 [8086/27d6] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.0 [8086/27c8] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.1 [8086/27c9] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.2 [8086/27ca] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.3 [8086/27cb] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.7 [8086/27cc] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.0 [8086/2448] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.0 [8086/27b9] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.2 [8086/27c4] 000101 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.3 [8086/27da] 000c05 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 020200, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 030300, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040400, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.3, config 070500, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 0b0a00, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 000000, pass 1

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Found 0000:01:00.0 [1002/71c5] 000300 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:01:00.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 000000, pass 1

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:02

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:02

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:02 returning with max=02

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 000000, pass 1

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:03

PCI: Found 0000:03:00.0 [8086/4222] 000280 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac68e for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:03

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:03 returning with max=03

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 000000, pass 1

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:04

PCI: Found 0000:04:00.0 [14e4/169d] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:04

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:04 returning with max=04

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.3, config 000000, pass 1

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:05

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:05

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:05 returning with max=05

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 000000, pass 1

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:06

PCI: Found 0000:06:09.0 [104c/8039] 000607 02

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:06:09.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:06:09.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:06:09.0

PCI: Found 0000:06:09.1 [104c/803a] 000c00 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:06:09.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:06:09.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:06:09.1

PCI: Found 0000:06:09.2 [104c/803b] 000180 00

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb94e for 0000:06:09.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac534 for 0000:06:09.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ac7dd for 0000:06:09.2

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:06

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:09.0, config 0b0b0a, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:09.0, config 000000, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:06 returning with max=0a

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=0a

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 23) interrupt mode.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: Routing PCI interrupts for all devices because "pci=routeirq" specified

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:09.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:09.2[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

  got res [c8120000:c813ffff] bus [c8120000:c813ffff] flags 7202 for BAR 6 of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: c8100000-c81fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

  got res [52000000:52000fff] bus [52000000:52000fff] flags 200 for BAR 0 of 0000:03:00.0

PCI: moved device 0000:03:00.0 resource 0 (200) to 52000000

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 52000000-520fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

  got res [52100000:5210ffff] bus [52100000:5210ffff] flags 204 for BAR 0 of 0000:04:00.0

PCI: moved device 0000:04:00.0 resource 0 (204) to 0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 52100000-521fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:06:09.0

  IO window: 00003000-000030ff

  IO window: 00003400-000034ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 54000000-55ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: c8400000-c84fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

acpi_bus-0201 [01] bus_set_power         : Device is not power manageable

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

acpi_bus-0201 [01] bus_set_power         : Device is not power manageable

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

acpi_bus-0201 [01] bus_set_power         : Device is not power manageable

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

acpi_bus-0201 [01] bus_set_power         : Device is not power manageable

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

acpi_bus-0201 [01] bus_set_power         : Device is not power manageable

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1155638965.940:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:06:09.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:06:09.0

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:06:09.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:06:09.1

PCI: Calling quirk c01fb895 for 0000:06:09.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0299fc9 for 0000:06:09.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

hw_random: RNG not detected

vesafb: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. , M56P, 01.00 (OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:aafe

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cab8c, set palette = c00cac4e

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 59 Hz, hf = 49 kHz, clk = 68 MHz

vesafb: using default BIOS refresh rate

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

wistron_btns: System unknown

RAMDISK driver initialized: 4 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

acpi_bus-0201 [01] bus_set_power         : Device is not power manageable

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x18B0 irq 14

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f09 84:6023 85:3c69 86:3f01 87:6003 88:20ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA7, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG HM120JI   Rev: YF10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18B8 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0218 83:4000 84:4000 85:0218 86:0000 87:4000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-RW DVR-K06RS  Rev: 1.01

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda caddy

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

$Id: ftl.c,v 1.59 2005/11/29 14:48:31 gleixner Exp $

NFTL driver: nftlcore.c $Revision: 1.98 $, nftlmount.c $Revision: 1.41 $

INFTL: inftlcore.c $Revision: 1.19 $, inftlmount.c $Revision: 1.18 $

No recognised DiskOnChip devices found

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Suspend2 Compression Driver loading.

Suspend2 Encryption Driver loading.

Suspend2 Swap Writer loading.

ACPI wakeup devices:

HDEF PXS1 LANE PXS5 PXS6 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 USB7 LANC  CIR

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

Suspend2 2.2.7: You need to use a resume2= command line parameter to tell Suspend2 where to look for an image.

Suspend2 2.2.7: Resume2 parameter is empty. Suspending will be disabled.

Suspend2 2.2.7: Missing or invalid storage location (resume2= parameter). Please correct and rerun lilo (or equivalent) before suspending.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

tg3.c:v3.59 (June 8, 2006)

acpi_bus-0201 [47] bus_set_power         : Device is not power manageable

PCI: Enabling device 0000:04:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95789) rev 4201 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:16:36:55:79:a3

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 928 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.27.10 [Jul 27 2006] on minor 0

NET: Registered protocol family 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:09.2[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found: kernel tainted.

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x12a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x204000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:09.0 [1025:0094]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 217

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x3000 - 0x3fff

cs: IO port probe 0x3000-0x3fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc8400000 - 0xc84fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

Adding 1958860k swap on /dev/mapper/swap.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1958860k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

acpi_bus-0201 [49] bus_set_power         : Device is not power manageable

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.12_rc1-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1722: hda_codec: model '3stack-dig' is selected

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset c (was ffff0000, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100406, writing 100006)

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

acpi_bus-0201 [49] bus_set_power         : Device is not power manageable

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118226944

[fglrx] max single GART = 118226944

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 127889408

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 127889408

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 127889408

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

I set pci debug on and disabled acpi before 1st January 2006.

Svata

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

I also think this is an ACPI related problem. Usually a BIOS-update might help; also hacking together a custom DSDT could fix the issue. 

Out of the ACPI context - have you tried to disable HPET in kernel config? For me it has caused several odd problems to pop up under certain kernel versions and hardware combinations.

----------

## svatoboj

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> I also think this is an ACPI related problem. Usually a BIOS-update might help; also hacking together a custom DSDT could fix the issue. 
> 
> Out of the ACPI context - have you tried to disable HPET in kernel config? For me it has caused several odd problems to pop up under certain kernel versions and hardware combinations.

 

I will disable HPET as soon as possible  :Smile:  What DSDT means? I cant do a BIOS update as I have 2 yrs warranty.

Svata

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

DSDT stands for Differentiated System Description Table.

Take a look at Gentoo Wiki's HOWTO Fix Common ACPI Problems page.

----------

## svatoboj

So I disabled HPET and even booted with ACPI disabled, but at no avail. DVD drive still breaks my sound...

It is so annoying.

I don't where to start investigation as I'm not 100 % sure with my assumption.

Svata

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Does dmesg tell you something audio or interrupt related after the sound system has crashed?

----------

## svatoboj

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> Does dmesg tell you something audio or interrupt related after the sound system has crashed?

 

Nothing at all. There are no error messages related to sound subsystem.

Svata

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Hmm. You also seem to have an ATI graphics card and its proprietary drivers installed. Have you tried to playback some music without X and then torture the laptop somehow to make it cool down itself? If the problem doesn't occur in console-only mode, then this could be related to your current ATI drivers.

----------

## svatoboj

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> Hmm. You also seem to have an ATI graphics card and its proprietary drivers installed. Have you tried to playback some music without X and then torture the laptop somehow to make it cool down itself? If the problem doesn't occur in console-only mode, then this could be related to your current ATI drivers.

 

It might play some part in this topic, so I downgraded it and removed acpi flag. The same I did with hal, emerge again and everything is same as before  :Sad: 

I cant play sound using mpg321 and try to mount DVD at same time.

As far as I remember, this has not been same al the time, for short period it worked, but I don'r remember what ( and if so ) I changed in configuration  :Sad: 

Svata

----------

